# Dewalt 20v radio



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen this at the Home Depot or lowes yet? They were supposed to release it April 1st.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Why would anyone buy another DeWalt radio:blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

20 v??? you mean just teh current regular model or the brand brand new 12v they just released


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

It charges the new 12v and 20v batts. Dewalt is unstoppable btw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pgfman said:


> It charges the new 12v and 20v batts. Dewalt is unstoppable btw.


Will those batterys run their toaster ovens:blink:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been looking to . Haven't come across one yet . Seems that the date and in store purchase was mess up .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why would anyone buy another DeWalt radio:blink:


This is why......8 years strong! Yes all funtions work as they should.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> This is why......8 years strong! Yes all funtions work as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Yes I know I have an old one that won't die too:no: but when I try the change the channel the digital thing goes all over the place and reception sucks donkey wangs:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes Yes I know I have an old one that won't die too:no: but when I try the change the channel the digital thing goes all over the place and reception sucks donkey wangs:whistling


Wouldn't know about reception.....we live in an area where nothing gets good reception unless it is from one of the local radio stations.


----------



## topquality (Apr 5, 2013)

Its not at HD yet but you. Can get it online.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Wouldn't know about reception.....we live in an area where nothing gets good reception unless it is from one of the local radio stations.


All our radio stations are local:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All our radio stations are local:blink:


:laughing:


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Drool.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

now if they can make it sound as good as teh bosch, have nearly as many features and come down in price maybe it will be unstoppable.. i have both the older power box and the power box 360 and the dewalts dont even compare.. the 360 has 4x the extras on it and sells for only about $30 more


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Boom


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Pgfman said:


> Boom


So what's the review beside's it charges the new battery line up .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> now if they can make it sound as good as teh bosch, have nearly as many features and come down in price maybe it will be unstoppable.. i have both the older power box and the power box 360 and the dewalts dont even compare.. the 360 has 4x the extras on it and sells for only about $30 more


They are Basicly the same price. Unless of course you buy the deluxe model Bosch. But even the standard bosch 360 has vastly more features and power than the dewalt. I read some reviews of that dewalt a while back and it was pretty poorly thought out. I don't have any cordless Bosch tools and still bought the radio it was so good. 

The radio being able to charge my battery's is the last of my worries as I have about 6 makita chargers laying around :laughing:

Did dewalt every fix that issue where the radio wouldn't receive stations when the batteyr was being charged. I ain't used me for about 7 years. I hope they did. That used to piss me off so bad when e battery was flat and I couldn't get no stations until the battery was charged.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

It's decent. I definitely built it up too much in my head. It sounds the same as the last model. I use the new 20v line now so I do "need" this radio. 

+ it has a USB port for my phone to charge
+ I haven't tried yet but I'm pretty sure it will stay on longer on one 20v battery

- it has one less outlet than the last model. 2 vs 3


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

It also has a case for a phone but my iphone 5 is to big to fit in with an aux cable or charger


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All our radio stations are local:blink:


We have a lot of that too. By and large I like our local radio station.


----------

